# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Counter Strike 2

## Davius

Ndihme...

E kam instaluar Counter Strike 2, por nuk mundem te luaj vete ne kompjutere dmth nuk mund te nxjere kundershtare...si nxiren kundershtaret...ju lutem per ndihme...ka provuar me ato metodat h11 apo h14 nuk dalin...

ndihme ju lutem...

----------


## REJDI

davius : si fillim duhet te kesh instaluar botin perkates te atij cd. d.m.th qe te kesh kundershtar duhet te kesh nje program boti , i cili eshte kompjuteri qe luan me ty, perderisa ti nuk do ta luash ne rrjet.

*Instalo programin `Bot`*  , dhe me pas me thuaj. 

Rejdi

----------


## Davius

Rejdi ku mund te gjeje ate programin Bot dhe ku mund ta mare qe ta instaloj ne PC.

----------


## REJDI

Me thene te drejten un e ne cd e cs e kam pas vete sic instalun cs eshte eshte PODbot.

Ti futu i here ne nje piste dhe shtyp + se mos e ke te instaluar vete botin.

Nqs te del nje tim manuali atehere besoj se do te ecesh vete se duhet te dish anglisht nqs sdel do te thot qe se ke botin e instaluar.

Rejdi

----------


## GL_Branch

Mirepo , kush din shifrat mu lidh me server kosovar dhe shqiptar , kam pa disa vende qe u lidhshin me nje server mbi 30 veta luajshin , i din kush ato shifra si jane..???

----------


## StormAngel

A nuk ka çdo program i Counter Strike addz botat e veta të instaluara?

----------


## Dani_Tux

Me sa e di une duhesh me shtyp butonin ''H''  pastaj te del nje menu edhe aty hin ne add  kshtu diqka

----------


## La_Lune

> Me sa e di une duhesh me shtyp butonin ''H''  pastaj te del nje menu edhe aty hin ne add  kshtu diqka


Ky opsion vlen per c-strike 1.6 (i ke ne paket PODbot-et)me sa di une
c-strike 1.5 duhet tja instalosh ti PODbot vet ..

----------


## Davius

> Ky opsion vlen per c-strike 1.6 (i ke ne paket PODbot-et)me sa di une
> c-strike 1.5 duhet tja instalosh ti PODbot vet ..


Une e kam CS v1.6 por nuk mund te punoj me ato opcione, dikush me tha se duhet te kem te instaluar CS1 per te luajtur versionet tjera...

----------


## REJDI

shtyp butin "h" dhe do te dali nje menu e madhe.

Shko tek aty ku thto add bot ke edhe numrin sa do fusesh ke edhe opsinet e boti : easy , hard etj.

----------


## ledio

Hey si eshte adresa e Counter Strike's?

----------


## Davius

www.counter-strike.net

----------


## ledio

Une dua ta download bot u got to pay for it. Apo nuk ka free?

----------


## Davius

Nuk besoj se ka free edhe une kam kerkaur, por shih nese gjen me dergo edhe mua ne mail  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## La_Lune

Besoj se per te bere downl ... Cs2 nga interneti  do ju duhen ca ore te mira :P

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

*Oo Une du nje Crack.. sdu BOT-a se pa lidhje jan me BOT-a..

Davius: nqse e gjej une Crack ta jap ty dhe luajm bashk tani Ti N`sapnje une N`kosov 
*

----------


## REJDI

hotel-madrid : www.serials.com . aty ke cracd , code per lojra !

Rejdi

----------


## Sherri

ore luni cs me steam(valve) ju??
kush lun te shkruj noi gjo qe te gjejm i server ene po futem dhe un te boj i loj me albanezet

----------


## Harakiri

S'ka Counter-strike 2. S'po marr vesh kë ke ti CS Source apo CS Condition Zero. Neqoftese ke Condition Zero, bot jane te perfshire me lojen. Neqoftese ke Source ndoshta s'kan bere bot per te akoma. Sa per cracks, mund te hapin lojen offline por s'ma ha mendja qe mund t'i perdoresh online, Valve eshte shume strikt me keto gjera.

----------


## Davius

E regullova cs v1.6 tash ne PC, problemi kishte qene se une nuk kisha ditur se si nxiren kundershtaret, tash eshte shume mire mjafton te shtypesh ate butonin nen ESC qe eshte (~) dhe te shkruash *bot_add_t* dhe *bot_add_ct* dhe nxjeren cfare te duash...por dicka qe me duket e pakuptueshme eshte se nese nxjeren shembull me shume se 7-8 kundershtare dhe nja 3-4 shoke tuaj, komjuteri ngadalsohet dhe nuk mund te luashe, sepse lojtaret shume ngadale levizin, a thua pse ndodh nje gje e tille dhe pse PC nuk mund te luaje me shume se 10 lojtare, a thua eshte pune e fuqise se PC apo aq loja mundet me qene...mendoj ne ate kur luan vetem me PC jo ne rrjet...

Sidoqote v1.6 eshte shume i bukur ne krahasim me tjerat versione...

----------

